# Using Rigid Insulation as Base



## Flash53 (Dec 19, 2009)

I am thinking of using rigid insulation on my table which would be on top of my plywood subbase. My plan was to contour out some of the insulation to form a riverbed (for bridge) and create the beginning of other landscaping.

I have now been told that rigid insulation is flammable and the fumes extremely toxic. Does the insulation get covered by something... paint, plaster, something else in order to make it safer to use.

Thanks


----------

